

Review my tool svgpath.com - furtivefelon

Hi all,<p>I had sometime during the weekend, while exploring svg (in particular, svg path), i build a really simple thing to help me understand some of the more complicated examples at various places on the web. How everything fits together. After typing/copying in a path string, you can mouse over the structure analysis section to see how the string is built. Hope someone else finds it useful!<p>Here is the link: svgpath.com
======
onktak
What is the draw! button suppose to do? I loaded it up on firefox and nothing
seems to be happening.The page is just static.

~~~
endtime
Works in Opera, but the drawing updates when I change the value of the field,
so by the time I click draw there's nothing to update - perhaps that's what's
confusing you.

